# Ninja Minerals pigment swatches



## SQUALID (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's a huge swatch I've been up to lately. These multi use pigment swatches are product pictures for the Swedish mineral make up brand Ninja Minerals website. Take a look, that's my advice to you all! I know you'll fall in love with her multi use pigments as much as I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Ninja Minerals - Hem









































































































































































































I hope this was helpful (and made your shopping nerves tingle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SQUALID (Jan 11, 2010)

Ninja Minerals Eyeshadow Palette - *Twilite Green* + *Cthulhu*


----------

